# Blue Heeler



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I was offered a Blue Heeler puppy today for trade for my two pet wethers. I do need to make room for my new babies coming so I wouldn't mind the wethers moving on to a new home. Anyway, the puppy is 14 weeks old, tail docked and had its 2nd set of shots. I haven't seen it yet but I'd like to see it tomorrow as well as its sire. I would assume at this point no papers. So anyone have any Heelers or Australian Cattle dogs around their goats. Oh and this one is around goats, chickens, cats and kids so it would mesh well. 

I know its not a guardian, but it would bark at things worth barking at, and would make me feel better so that if it barks I can check things out. I'm thinking this might be a good choice for us. I can raise it the way I want and not have a huge dog to deal with. Any thoughts? I think I'm leaning towards yes, after seeing it and his sire. I have done trades with this person before with unregistered goats. All was good in those trades.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have an unregistered one, she was stepped on as a pup by a horse so she's no good as far as herding goes(scared of animals) but I can tell you that she is very territorial(she is fixed) and that she is very jealous of baby goats we bring in the house. I know our blue heeler isn't like most so I really can't help you here.
She barks at any cars coming in the yard and at squirrels, all I can tell you is that it varies from dog to dog.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Criss uses them as livestock guardians. 

My friend who raises ND's bought a Heeler pup. If you do decide to get him you MUST post pics!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Personally I don't care for blue heelers.
There are tons of them around here and they chase our horses.
I wouldn't use them with the goats.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say yes, but makes sure to put in some training time. At least simple commands like "heel", "no", "off", "sit, and "stay".


Good luck and don't forget pictures!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My neighbor has one who is 16 years old- very loyal to her family and does not wander. She is still high energy for an older dog but my neighbor said she would go with them when they went riding and would keep up and around them for hours. I think she's pretty neat but I never saw her as a youngster.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes training is essential. I grew up with lots of different breeds of dogs and its all in what you let them do so I would raise it correctly and how I want it to behave. 

You know me, if I do get him then I'd be posting pics!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the breed. I would go for it! But I'm a sucker for all animals!


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a friend who has one and it is not good with his mini-horse and it will try to bite people who come to his house if he does not know them. The dog did not do well with the goats at first. They had to get used to each other. It wasn't until a year or so passed that he finally could let them be together. My vote is for a Great Pyr. I have never had a better dog than her. She is wonderful at protecting and she is loving. Hope it helps. I know all dogs are different.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I expect an introduction with any dog even a pyrenees. I was nervous of a big pyrenees puppy because they are ruff with kids and I wouldn't be able to trust it for shear size for a really long time. So this will work out better.

Anyway, he's here. Here's pictures....
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-071.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-072.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-073.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-077.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-078.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... -8-079.jpg
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a62/Go ... 8-0710.jpg


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I found this post so late. If you have already traded for him then I would say you made a VERY GOOD DECISION and CONGRATULATIONS!!! He is beautiful. I have had my Heeler female for a little over 4 years now and she is the best dog I have ever had. She is VERY intelligent! We never trained her for herding but she has her basics. She does however herd on her own when we go out in the pasture out of pure instinct. They are a very smart breed and a loyal one as well. Dixie barks when people pull into the yard and if anyone trys to mess with anything. She keeps other dogs out of the yard as well which of course is benefitial when you have livestock. She minds me really well and is VERY protective of me. If you raise him with goats and such and just scold him if he gets to rough with anything (because you have to remember that he is a puppy so he will be very excited and will have to be trained to know what is acceptable behavior around the animals and what is not), but they are very smart dogs and usually pick up on what they are doing wrong after the first or second scolding. They are very energetic dogs as well so playing fetch and stuff like that is an absolute must  . I really hope you enjoy him and if you have any questions about the breed feel free to ask! I can't get enough of them  

You can see pics of Dixie on my website if you like.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I have helped raise many dogs so I will work hard to ensure this dog knows right from wrong. He's so nice. I'll try to work him so he has a "job" and doesn't become destructive. I'm sure we can be a good pair!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh and ps, your Dixie is beautiful!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- you can see he is a clever boy just by looking at his face.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a blue kelpie mix and she is just awsome. SHe is the one that got real sick from worms but is all better now. THey are really good dogs as long as they do have something to do, defiently not house pets lol. I say that because my younger sister thought it would be a good idea to get a full blooded border collie and he has NOTHING to do and I will tell you what, he is the most destructive dog EVER!!! So as long as he has something to do he will fine. He is a gorgeous little dog, I have always wanted a full blooded one. SOOOO cute, congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just so pretty Ashely!! Congrats!!


----------

